# Dereelight DBS V2 CREE R2 WH. Beamshots and mods!



## StefanFS (Feb 24, 2008)

I have had my Dereelight DBS V2 for a while now. It came with a 3 stage digital (3SD) light engine/pill with an CREE R2 WH emitter installed in it.

Here on ultralow with one of my custom made pills. More on the custom pills later on.









It's good looking and well built. Finish and fit is very good. Anodizing is a rougher type, which improve grip. Tailcap threads are anodized so it's possible to lock it out by unscrewing the tailcap slightly.








Anodizing is even and rough, it is very nicely done.








Here with my Spear and Tiablo A9.














Front ends, DBS, Tiablo A9 and Raidfire Spear.








Size. Here with some household objects.








For more pics on details and parts I recommend the review done by WadeF:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/189222

And for more data see selfbuilts review:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188039


I have done some runtime testing with the 3SD module/pill/light engine. On high with one AW 2200 mAh 18650 LiION cell. Runtime is a good solid 90 minutes, what can be expected with a high binned CREE and one 18650 cell. After the initial drop regulation is good.









*Other findings*

Throw output @ 1 meter and spill readings @ 1 meter.
3SD module. Spot/spill. Spill is measured outside the corona etc. In Lux.

High: 25 500/200 Lux.
Medium: 9300/70 Lux.
Low: 1800/13 Lux.

Battery draw with the 3SD module is 1.32 A on high, 410 mA on medium and 80 mA on low.

The 3SD module/pill doesn't change level reliably every time, sometimes it's only high-high-high. The driver doesn't seem to maximize the output, it can't use the magnificent reflector to it's fullest extent. The low and medium levels have obvious PWM flicker, less than 100 Hz would be my guess. It also emits a low humming sound on low & medium

Weight is 194 gram empty and 240 gram with one 18650 cell.

The reflector is 46 mm deep! Inner diameter of the reflector is 38.8 mm. The massive lens have AR coating, it is visible as a blueish sheen. The lens is 3 mm thick. 
For comparison the Raidfire Spear reflector has an inner diameter of 36 mm and the depth is 38 mm. The Tiablo A9 has a 36 mm deep reflector and the LumaPower MRV a 32 mm deep reflector. This means that the DBS has a considerably more narrow hotspot than the competitors.

Beam distribution on a white wall at half a meter. The WH tint of the DBS module is more yellowish than the WC of the Tiablo and the Spear.
Spill size is smaller than the Tiablo but equal to the Spear. The hotspot from the DBS is more intense than the Spears since it's more tightly focussed. 








Underexposed.










*Custom modules/pills*

Even before my DBS arrived I started to build some pills of my own:

*Custom pill number 1* (1st pic in the composite below) is with a FluPIC driver and an CREE Q5 WG, it's driven at 1.2 A. I use the 'tactical' interface since I use strobe. 

*Custom pill number 2* (3rd pic in the composite below) uses an 1.2 A AMC7135 based driver with different UI choices available, one is ultralow-low-medium-high-strobe-sos which I like. 

Both of these drivers have similar discharge curves, they reach 50% after about 2.5 hours, and they go on for 2-3 hours after that, not perfect regulation but they are good for long runtimes. The FluPIC pill in the DBS produce ~29 500 Lux in throw @ 1 meter. The AMC7135 based driver produce ~ 25 500 Lux in throw @ 1 meter in the DBS.






Link to AMC7135 driver: 
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3256



*Custom pill number 3:* This is my favourite pill. It's possible to set the output voltage on this driver. It has a nice set of different UI choices, one UI is strictly low-med-high. This one has an CREE Q5 WG emitter in it. It's possible to achieve throw values exceeding 40 000 Lux in the DBS using this, it won't last long before it overheats though (and it will be unstable at such an absurd voltage & current level). I have it tuned to a level that gives me a solid 31 000 Lux in throw and 260 Lux in spill @ one meter.







This pill gives me 97 minutes of perfect regulation when tuned to 31 000 Lux in throw, battery draw is ~1.25A on high.






This is the driver: 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169324




*Beamshots 95 and 220 meters*

The DBS is a throw light. Period. It does have very useful spill but it's built for throw. It does have a tighter spot than the other lights, but it's hard to distinguish differences between these lights in real life. I really like them all, and use all three lights. The DBS beamshots with the custom pill is the third pill mentioned above, my favourite. All pics are 8 second, f/2.8, ISO 100, WB set on daylight. It's very windy so some shots are a bit out of focus, it also rains and there is some fog in the second set.

Lights used for the beamshots, in the order they appear:

Dereelight DBS with 3SD pill & CREE R2 WH. 25 500 Lux in throw one meter.
Dereelight DBS with custom pill & CREE Q5 WG. 31 000 Lux in throw one meter.
RaidFire Spear. CREE Q5 WC. 24 600 Lux in throw at one meter on high. one AW 18650 LiION cell.
Tiablo A9 stock version CREE Q5 WC. 21 700 Lux in throw at one meter with two AW RCR123 LiION cells.
Reference shot, stock Maglite 3D at the first setting.







*Setting 1.*
































*Setting 2.*

































Some additional info might be added, but the conclusion is that this is a nice light of high quality. Minor issues would be the PWM flicker and humming of the low & medium levels. Otherwise it's highly recommended.

Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 24, 2008)

I used paint.net in an attempt to analyze the beamshots further to see if it is possible to get more info from them. There is no 'scientific' intention here, but it might give some hints about how these lights behave. Please note that what I speculate about here might not be true under different conditions, with different camera equipment etc. It's just an experiment with the two sets of beamshots I made for this review.


*The composite of the first set of beamshots.* 
First I turned it into black & white, then I took brightness to +80% and contrast to +90%. I think this shows that the DBS has a much brighter hotspot at the expense of spill intensity. Secondly I think it shows that my custom pill is a bit brighter than the 3SD pill since more of the house is visible in the spill area compared to the 3SD pill. So, my interpretation would be that the DBS throws much better than the others and that the Tiablo and the Spear have brighter spill.







Here the pic is turned to negative to show hotspot intensity and spill more clearly. 







The original first set





--------------------------------​ 
*The composite of the second set of beamshots.*
When I did the same to this pic I was amazed to see what appears to be the CREE R2 WH emitter reflecting more light off the fog particles when compared to the WC and WG tint emitters! I speculate in this direction since the beam in the negative pic is thicker and more pronounced. 
Hotspot intensity is visible in the reflection in the water just below it on the cliffside. Again it's clear that the DBS hotspot is considerably stronger/brighter.












The original second set:





Stefan


----------



## orbital (Feb 24, 2008)

+

*Really well done Stefan.*


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Excellent review as always Stefan! 

In addition to your standard thorough examination of the light, your beamshots really set a standard for comparison. Not to mention all the extremely helpful info you provide for modders looking to customize their lights! (I notice you've insulated the contact surfaces of your AMC7135 driver - good call).

And thanks for the plug to my review . I fully agree with yours, of course. Similarly, the only issue for me is the low PWM freq and electronic whine of the low modes of some of the more recent pills (my "old" Q4 3SD is much better in both regards). But that's a separate issue from the actual light, and the V2 is definite improvement over the original. Quite a fine light.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## CandleFranky (Feb 24, 2008)

*Great review, thank you very much! *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 25, 2008)

Great review!

Unclear on one thing - the "third pill," your favorite, the one that you can set + you set to 31000 lux for 97 min, was the AMC7135, right?


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 25, 2008)

I always look forward to your reviews, and you once again have done a great job! 

Is the DBS V2 substantially heavier than your A9?


----------



## Strauss (Feb 25, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Is the DBS V2 signifigantly heavier than your A9?


 
When holding the two back to back, it's very easy to notice the DBS's extra weight. The DBS feels "right", the lightness of the Tiablo is suprising...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 25, 2008)

Another great review Stefan! Thank you for all the effort you put into this.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 25, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> :thumbsup: Excellent review as always Stefan!
> (I notice you've insulated the contact surfaces of your AMC7135 driver - good call).


 
Thanks for your kind words. It's the third driver that is covered/potted with epoxy, that one is using an inductor and it has no AMC7135 chips. I don't know if I can find a way to make the different pills more clear, maybe I shold name them. That part is a bit messy.




I came to the light... said:


> Great review!
> Unclear on one thing - the "third pill," your favorite, the one that you can set + you set to 31000 lux for 97 min, was the AMC7135, right?


 
No it's the third one! Seriously, it's the one I call my favourite, the one that is adjustable with a variable resistor and is potted with epoxy. The one with an inductor and components on both sides.




Monocrom said:


> I always look forward to your reviews, and you once again have done a great job!
> Is the DBS V2 substantially heavier than your A9?


 
Thanks, 
the Tiablo with battery installed has the same weight as an empty DBS. The Tiablo is ~195 gram with battery and the DBS is around 240 gram with battery. So it's heavier, but not really 'heavy' at all.
-----------------

Beamshots with these lights are a bit pointless since it's difficult to tell them apart. In use the DBS does have a stronger hotspot. One way would be to do beamshots at even longer distances, but the weather here is to damp for that to work right now. Clear and dry air is a must for beamshots at longer distances than ~200 m. I'll try and mess around with the pics in paint.net or photoshop, if that succeds I'll post them in post #2.


Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Post#2 updated with some sort of analysis of the beamshots. I'm pretty satisfied with the result actually. I used paint.net to do this.
Stefan


----------



## frosty (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent review as always. Very insightfull.:thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> When I did the same to this pic I was amazed to see what appears to be the CREE R2 WH emitter reflecting more light off the fog particles when compared to the WC and WG tint emitters! I draw that conclusion since the beam in the negative pic is thicker and more pronounced.


Interesting analysis. Of course, it's hard to draw any conclusions from one batch of pics (i.e. strong bit of fog could have rolled in at that moment, focus could be slightly different between pills, camera sensor artifact, etc.). But I think your image analysis method has value, and is worth experimenting with further. Thanks for including it!

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 25, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Interesting analysis. Of course, it's hard to draw any conclusions from one batch of pics (i.e. strong bit of fog could have rolled in at that moment, focus could be slightly different between pills, camera sensor artifact, etc.). But I think your image analysis method has value, and is worth experimenting with further. Thanks for including it!
> 
> Cheers! :wave:


 
The word 'conclusion' might give the wrong impression here, I do use 'appears' in the sentence before that one. Sloppy wording on my part. I might change that. With outdoor beamshots at night there are so many factors to consider that essentially they seem useless when one starts to think about it. But I think outdoor beamshots still have a place if they are done carefully, they are an indication of how a light might perform at the very least. I tried this image manipulation to see if there were differences not visible in the ordinary pics. Take it for what it is, an experiment.
Stefan


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> The word 'conclusion' might give the wrong impression here, I do use 'appears' in the sentence before that one. Sloppy wording on my part.


Not at all - any sloppy wording was on my part: I meant it as a caution for anyone *else *trying to draw conclusions from the anaylsis.  You were very careful to outline that it was just an experiment. In fact, I appreciate how you always carefully qualify your observations and analysis that way.

I think we all walk the same fine line here. The problem with all our output and runtime data is that other people may read more into it than is possible (because they are not as familiar with the limitations of the method, etc.). We are basically all doing n=1 experiments (i.e. one sample flashlight, one time point, etc.), so our ability to generalize is quite limited. 

But I think your photo analysis approach has merit, and I certainly found it "illuminating" and innovative. 

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 25, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> No it's the third one! Seriously, it's the one I call my favourite, the one that is adjustable with a variable resistor and is potted with epoxy. The one with an inductor and components on both sides.


 
Well, what's its name? Or am I just completely ignorant and you created the whole thing?

Also, is there a UI similar to that of the Dereelight 3SD pill available in the third pill?


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 26, 2008)

I came to the light... said:


> Well, what's its name? Or am I just completely ignorant and you created the whole thing?
> 
> Also, is there a UI similar to that of the Dereelight 3SD pill available in the third pill?


 
This is how I describe that third pill above in post #1:

*'Custom pill number 3:* This is my favourite pill. It's possible to set the output voltage on this driver. *It has a nice set of different UI choices, one UI is strictly low-med-high. *This one has an CREE Q5 WG emitter in it. It's possible to achieve throw values exceeding 40 000 Lux in the DBS using this, it won't last long before it overheats though (and it will be unstable at such an absurd voltage & current level). I have it tuned to a level that gives me a solid 31 000 Lux in throw and 260 Lux in spill @ one meter.'

There are also pics and a link to it in the Dealer section of CPFMP.

Here are two of the places where it's available:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7882

https://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3150

I haven't decided on what I should call it yet. Maybe you can suggest a fitting name?

Stefan


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> .... I haven't decided on what I should call it yet. Maybe you can suggest a fitting name?
> 
> Stefan


 
Stefan C.P. #3.

What do you think?


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 26, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Stefan C.P. #3.
> 
> What do you think?


 
Very fitting . Problem is that 'CP' has a rather negative meaning in Sweden , it's short for Cerebral Pares. That is an umbrella diagnosis for a number of cerebral damages or conditions, paralysis and/or intellectual impairments. It's also widely used as an invective, especially among children.
I also think it was the driver name that was the issue. My suggestion for the driver is rather catchy: 
*'Extrasensory 19 personalities multiplex super torchmachineghost NJG18.'*

Stefan


----------



## jirik_cz (Feb 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> The low and medium levels have obvious PWM flicker, less than 100 Hz would be my guess. It also emits a low humming sound on low & medium



I took a picture with dereelight DBS R2 3SD on medium and Romisen RC-T5 on low. Time is 1/10s so it looks like both lights have pwm frequency 100Hz.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> Very fitting . Problem is that 'CP' has a rather negative meaning in Sweden....
> 
> Stefan


----------



## I came to the light... (Feb 26, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> *'Extrasensory 19 personalities multiplex super torchmachineghost NJG18.'*


 
Sounds great  E19PMSTMGNGJ18 for short when you want to sound really good 

please see pm...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2008)

I really like the black and white composites. I've learned things about these lights that I didn't pick up on before. Those are very helpful in judging light distribution. I might experiment with that a bit myself.


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 27, 2008)

Patriot36,
It might be of some value trying to see a difference between throwers, I got desperate with the beamshots as they are difficult to do with lights that are in the same league, they all look the same.

--------------------------​There have been questions about the driver I used for the third custom pill. I'll tell what I know.

Regardless of the description of the driver on two of the internet shops selling it; the driver seems to work best up to max ~1.3 A to the emitter, more than this and the driver starts to make high pitched sounds and it gets very hot (with CREE & SSC P4 that is, it might be different with Luxeon or other emitters). I have used it with about 1.25-1.3 A & ~3.9?-4.0? Volt to the emitter with good results (with both CREE & SSC). Output current follows the output voltage which is set with a variable resistor on the underside of the driver. Output is turned down when turned clockwise and up counter clockwise. I have observed that the higher cell voltage I use, the more I need to turn it down.







UI-groups:
1) Low - Med - High 
2) Low - Med - High - fast strobe - SOS 
3) Low - Med - High - fast strobe - interrupted fast strobe - 3Hz strobe - 1Hz strobe - beacon flash every 5sec - SOS 

Mode memory after 2 seconds. UI-group shifting on low, turn off after it blinks after ~5 seconds on low.

17mm diameter base, 10.2mm overall depth.

(The multi mode interfaces can be bypassed by soldering negative to led to the leg from the PIC processor that is closest to the postive in (battery spring) NO GUARANTEED RESULTS WITH THIS, DO IT ON YOUR OWN RISK.) CPF user eprom first published this hack I think.

Stefan


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 27, 2008)

Outstanding job Stefan! I really liked the stock 3SD pill better than the others...

Cheers


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 27, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Outstanding job Stefan! I really liked the stock 3SD pill better than the others...
> 
> Cheers


 
Thanks,
yes the stock 3 SD pill/module is nice. Very good results with the R2 WH, the WH tint really works well outdoors. Deree (Alan) just need to address the flicker on low & medium.
Stefan


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stefan,
Have you try to run the R2 with that 1.4 driver from DX?
Is it ok?


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 28, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> Stefan,
> Have you try to run the R2 with that 1.4 driver from DX?
> Is it ok?


 
It should work, I can't see why not. I haven't done that yet, if I do an eventual review of some other light in the future it would be smart to keep it in it's stock form for reference. DX is just one shop, I'd like to know who manufactures these NJG marked drivers.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

A+ man! You're really pushing the envelope in terms of beamshots!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 3, 2008)

Stefan, any idea where I can purchase the V2 with R2? I was on there website but it doesn't appear to be available.

Thanks


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 4, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Stefan, any idea where I can purchase the V2 with R2? I was on there website but it doesn't appear to be available.
> 
> Thanks


 
I think there's a shortage of R2 emitters, seems like some dealers will have R2 again in a few weeks. Unless you specifically want the R2 WH tint there won't be much of a difference when compared to a Q5 emitter. But it's always nice to have the latest.
Stefan


----------



## Bigsy (Mar 26, 2008)

StefanFS, I was wondering if you could tell be what the battery current draw is roughly on low/medium on your 7882 driver when you have it cranked up to around ~1.2a output?

Thanks.


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 26, 2008)

Bigsy said:


> StefanFS, I was wondering if you could tell be what the battery current draw is roughly on low/medium on your 7882 driver when you have it cranked up to around ~1.2a output?
> 
> Thanks.


 
With the third custom pill/ led engine with that driver (sold on DX with # SKU 7882).
On low: 250 mA.
On medium: 470 mA.


Stefan


----------



## Bigsy (Mar 27, 2008)

Darn, low a bit hungrier than I'd hoped, still I can live with it. Time to order me some of them drivers.

Thank for that Stefan.


----------



## mar3 (Mar 30, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> ......
> UI-groups:
> 1) Low - Med - High
> 2) Low - Med - High - fast strobe - SOS
> ...




Hi StefanFS, i buy this drivers from DX and Kai and they have diferent UI :thinking:

always like that - 

1) Low, Med, High, Strobe, SOS
2) Low, Med, High, Police Strobe, SOS
3) Low, Med, High, Police Strobe, Slow strobe (3HZ), Extreme slow strobe (1HZ), SOS

why yours have lonly Low - Med - High with out strobe ?


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 30, 2008)

Check out user comments at DX. Some of them received drivers with no strobe-SOS in first group.


----------



## Bigsy (Mar 30, 2008)

mar3, by all accounts recent orders have been fulfilled with an updated driver UI. When did you order yours?


----------



## mar3 (Mar 30, 2008)

i've order them few months ago, first ver. NJG - 016

So if i order new one, it will have new soft ?? eg . low med high only ??


----------



## StefanFS (Mar 30, 2008)

mar3 said:


> i've order them few months ago, first ver. NJG - 016
> 
> So if i order new one, it will have new soft ?? eg . low med high only ??


 
I got some of these NJG-018 from both DX & KaiD delivered during March, all have one UI group with only low-med-high.


----------



## mar3 (Mar 31, 2008)

StefanFS said:


> I got some of these NJG-018 from both DX & KaiD delivered during March, all have one UI group with only low-med-high.



Thx ! thats sound great ! 

i will order few :twothumbs


----------



## Bigsy (Mar 31, 2008)

Stefan, I'm having some issues with this board, I think I may have received 3 dead ones.

Seeing as you seem to be a bit of an expert on it if you can see anything I'm doing wrong I'd be very grateful, see thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193794


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 1, 2008)

Have you tried them with a load (soldered them to a led). I know it says in the description and elsewhere that they can be tested with no load, but I found that some of my drivers which were giving me very strange test values without load worked flawlessly when connected to a led. I have used 6 so far from different batches and I burned one by slipping with my solering iron, one burned when it was set to deliver ~4.3V/2.5 A in my SSC P7 Maglite. Not one has been outright defective, I have 13 wired drivers left (some of which I have tested really quick and they seem to work). They are sensitive when it comes to soldering. Do your solder points touch any other components? Are all components soldered to the board properly?

As I said, I believe these are not suitable for open load testing at all. It's possible to do it but the results don't make sense with some specimens.

Stefan


----------



## Bigsy (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Stefan, two of the boards I tested without soldering at all, I also had an led in parallel to the meter when testing, they don't work when I take led -ive from the point in the picture, but do work taking it off the UI chip leg to bypass it.

I have since soldered them up properly and they still don't work, not had a board die on me in the past down to my soldering skills, so I'm surprised.

The other one could of been burned by me, I didn't have my normal variable iron to hand at the time and had to use a gas powered one, which tends to get crazy hot even on low.

I'm pretty positive I didn't kill 2 of them so I have asked DX for 2 replacements, and have ordered another 5 from KD...I'm not going to give up 

Thanks anyway Stefan.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 1, 2008)

The QC could really improve on this item. I guess I've been lucky so far. When you get 'the good stuff' that works you'll like this driver.
Stefan


----------



## StefanFS (May 14, 2008)

I have been using my DBS with my own led module (#3 in post #1) with 2 x CR123 primary cells for a while. It gives me a stable output of 36 000 lux in throw, the runtime is ~60-70 minutes on high depending on cell quality and general state. There's a marked difference between 31 000 lux from one 18650 cell and 36 000 lux from the primaries. Battery draw is 1.7A on high. The CREE Q5 emitter see ~1.5A of that.The throw is ridiculous.


The custom led module with the driver in question.







It's the infamous 19 mode driver from:
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3150 

These drivers has worked well for me in various lights. Right now there seem to be some QC issues with the newest batch (they are blue).

Stefan


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 6, 2008)

Stefan, first of all nice work. But i have a question, how did you manage to remove the led from the pill?What should i use, what kind of glue is under the led?
Also, is it safe to keep for a long time(about 15 minutes for example) input for the led up to 1,3/1,4 amperes?It has a good heatsinking in DBS, but i guess that it will start getting dim and after some time will die at last.
THanks!


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 6, 2008)

ergotelis said:


> how did you manage to remove the led from the pill?



quoting myself, i found the solution, the solution is the same used in order to mod my romisen g2 (7882 circuit+Q5, but it was glued) : 
Vinegar!Yes, put the pill without the circuit within a small glass of vinegar, leave it for some hours and then it is ok.Vinegar seems to be a good solution, it can destroy a variety of glues.
I might write a review when i completely manage to mod the DBS pill, i already have the sku 7882 to mod it, but i think i might get one 1.4A 7135 circuit, though i am concearned about head problems.Any ideas?


----------



## StefanFS (Jun 7, 2008)

ergotelis said:


> quoting myself, i found the solution, the solution is the same used in order to mod my romisen g2 (7882 circuit+Q5, but it was glued) :
> Vinegar!Yes, put the pill without the circuit within a small glass of vinegar, leave it for some hours and then it is ok.Vinegar seems to be a good solution, it can destroy a variety of glues.
> I might write a review when i completely manage to mod the DBS pill, i already have the sku 7882 to mod it, but i think i might get one 1.4A 7135 circuit, though i am concearned about head problems.Any ideas?


 
I just twist them (emitters) out with a pair of needlenose pliers. I don't have the patience for vinegar solution.

You will get better results, brighter, much better regulation and runtime with the DX SKU: 7882 (3W 19-Mode Universal Regulated). It's completely safe to run it at 1.2-1.4A for extended periods. My advise is that you to set it to about 1.2-1.25A at the max to get one and a half hour on high level.

Stefan


----------



## coors (Jun 22, 2008)

StefanFS said:


>


I just ordered 2x of these drivers and I'd like to isolate the components on the bottom of the driver with epoxy, too. What kind of epoxy do I need to buy to do this? I have some 2x part 2-ton epoxy and 5-min epoxy...but I don't think that these are what I need here, are they?

coors


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 23, 2008)

its kind of hard to see, but an educated guess from you....would the DBS 1 mode pill (1.2a?) be the best thrower at the moment, fullstop?

I want to either buy the Raidfire or DBS, and i like the fact that if DBS comes up with a P7/MCE emittor pill, i might be able to use it...although for the P7, dereelight would need to make a new reflector..

Crenshaw


----------



## coors (Jul 6, 2008)

_



_
_In case Stephan didn't see my question above: what kind of epoxy did you use to cover the rear of the circuit board, here? Epoxy putty...possibly? I'd really appreciate your help...if you see this._

_coors_


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 7, 2008)

coors said:


> _In case Stephan didn't see my question above: what kind of epoxy did you use to cover the rear of the circuit board, here? Epoxy putty...possibly? I'd really appreciate your help...if you see this._
> 
> _coors_


 
I used J-B Weld epoxy. On another I have used regular clear 15 minute epoxy. 

Stefan


----------



## coors (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks very much, Stephan!


----------



## Burgess (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice review !


Thank you to *everyone* for this great information.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## CM (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice custom pills. Is the third pill really a buck boost? Have you tried with higher input voltage to see if output remains constant?


----------



## StefanFS (Sep 19, 2008)

CM said:


> Nice custom pills. Is the third pill really a buck boost? Have you tried with higher input voltage to see if output remains constant?


 
It seems to be. With 2 x CR123 primary cells, that's slightly over 6 Volt with fresh cells, it has the same output as with 18650 LiION.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

Stefan, I was searching to see if anyone had installed a 41mm UCL in the DBS yet and I figured that if anyone had tried it yet that you have. In any case I noticed that the lens in my V2 was thicker more reflective than the 41mm UCL from FlashlightLens.com. I installed the UCL and it seems to be retained just fine despite it's smaller diameter. The reading value on my old analog light meter did increase some after installation. I've got the stock WC Q5 pill.

Have you experimented with different windows in the DBS yet?


Thanks 


Paul


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have a UCL lens in my DBS and yes, it is great!Throw has increased by a lot,i am achieving 23000 lux with my poor lux meter and my estimation due to other measurements is that it is showing 30% lower than actual value.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2008)

ergotelis said:


> I do have a UCL lens in my DBS and yes, it is great!Throw has increased by a lot,i am achieving 23000 lux with my poor lux meter and my estimation due to other measurements is that it is showing 30% lower than actual value.




Is it a 41mm or did you find one slightly larger?


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 27, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Is it a 41mm or did you find one slightly larger?



It is the 41,8mm one as shown on their site. I don't have any problems with the lens, it fits fine, even though it is a bit smaller than the stock one! :twothumbs


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Jan 22, 2009)

Very informative review, thanks!


----------



## StefanFS (Jan 28, 2009)

FLT MEDIC said:


> Very informative review, thanks!


 
Thank you!
It was my last review. I enjoyed doing that one about the DBS. It's short and crisp..
It's still one of my best flashlights.


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Feb 1, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> Thank you!
> It was my last review. I enjoyed doing that one about the DBS. It's short and crisp..
> It's still one of my best flashlights.


 
You're welcome. 

Is your DX 7882 driver still ok running at 2xRCR123 or 6 volts since 2008? The specs at DX say it is only good for 1xAA which is 1.5v input so I'm wondering about its lifespan at 6 volts input. I plan to use it as the upgrade driver for my 2xRCR123A Cree Q5 and Cree R2 lights.

Many thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## StefanFS (Feb 2, 2009)

FLT MEDIC said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Is your DX 7882 driver still ok running at 2xRCR123 or 6 volts since 2008? The specs at DX say it is only good for 1xAA which is 1.5v input so I'm wondering about its lifespan at 6 volts input. I plan to use it as the upgrade driver for my 2xRCR123A Cree Q5 and Cree R2 lights.
> 
> Many thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


 
I usually run it on one 18650 cell. Occasionally I have been using 2 x CR123 primary cells without incident. Be aware that QC varies with that driver, I know about at least four variations or generations of the driver. I use it because I get good results with one 18650 cells, then I have no need for CR123 primary cells.


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello All, 
can someone (Stefan) please tell me where to get the driver you used for your 2nd custom pill. I absolutely need the "ultra low" level but the link seems so be dead and I wasn't able to find any driver which offers an ulta low output level !!
thanks a lot guys !!!


----------



## StefanFS (Jul 21, 2009)

SIMON LEONE said:


> Hello All,
> can someone (Stefan) please tell me where to get the driver you used for your 2nd custom pill. I absolutely need the "ultra low" level but the link seems so be dead and I wasn't able to find any driver which offers an ulta low output level !!
> thanks a lot guys !!!


 
Here are two drivers with that programming (had it a while ago at least):

1A version
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7879

1.2A version (ignore the product pics, they show another driver)
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1696

But be aware that the specs seem to have changed a bit as this thread was posted a long time ago. There's also lots of strange strobe modes in that interface.


----------



## SIMON LEONE (Jul 22, 2009)

StefanFS said:


> ...
> 
> 1.2A version (ignore the product pics, they show another driver)
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1696
> ...



thank you Stefan, it seems this is the one I was looking for. If only they would perfect their product descriptions. Most of the time ordering through those shops feels like buying a pig in a poke. 

anyway thanks!!
http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/poke.html


----------

